# First Tire Blowout On The Trailer



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Well, I had my first flat tire on the TT. I was driving down a country road and I looked at the DW and said "something doesn't feel right". She says - "I don't feel anything". Fortunately it happened on a road that I was familiar with. I came up to the traffic light with a Turkey Hill Convenience store on the corner ( I knew it was around the corner). I had planned to pull in to the lot and a nice man pulled up along side and yelled at me - "Hey buddy". I said - "I have a flat don't I" He says - "Oh Yeah". So I pulled into the lot and sure enough the back right TT tire was flat. The nice man offered assistance and I thanked him but I could change it. I used the jack from the pick up and also used the stablizers front and back for insurance. Took about 30 minutes after I got the jack out of the truck. Thank goodness for spares and double axel's. No damage however rattled things around inside a bit, which we discovered when we got to the CG.

The moral to the story is - If it doesn't feel right - It probably isn't.

Happy Trails,
Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear there was no damage!

I'll get around to posting pictures of mine.....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

glad everything worked out ok, must be time for some new tires.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

It's a 2008 Outback - will be making the trip to the dealer to get the one that blew taken care of - hopefully


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike,

A couple a years ago I was changing a flat and was using a floor jack on the side of the interstate. I put the rear stabilizer down as extra insurance. Just before I finished loosening the lug nuts on the flat tire a large truck went blazing by and the wind gust knocked the trailer off the jack. The rear stabilzer didn't even slow the trailer down as it fell off the jack. The trailer landed on the tires and was fine but the rear stabilizer was a mangled mess. I would not bother putting down the stabilizers (unless you have scissor ones) when changing a tire. Trust me they won't hold the trailer and you'll just end up with a bigger mess if the trailer comes off the jack. Now when I change a tire I build a ramp with my Lynx leveling blocks and pull the trailer up on the good tire. It takes 2 packages of the Lynx blocks to get it high enough but that gives you a stable trailer to work with and you don't have to worry about a jack letting go on you.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Thank You for the advice on the leveling blocks - didn't think of that. I do have the scissor jacks however and I wasn't along an interstate. Those single arm stablizers (I had them on my previous Coachman TT), I agree wouldn't do any good.

Mike


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

MJRey said:


> Mike,
> 
> A couple a years ago I was changing a flat and was using a floor jack on the side of the interstate. I put the rear stabilizer down as extra insurance. Just before I finished loosening the lug nuts on the flat tire a large truck went blazing by and the wind gust knocked the trailer off the jack. The rear stabilzer didn't even slow the trailer down as it fell off the jack. The trailer landed on the tires and was fine but the rear stabilizer was a mangled mess. I would not bother putting down the stabilizers (unless you have scissor ones) when changing a tire. Trust me they won't hold the trailer and you'll just end up with a bigger mess if the trailer comes off the jack. Now when I change a tire I build a ramp with my Lynx leveling blocks and pull the trailer up on the good tire. It takes 2 packages of the Lynx blocks to get it high enough but that gives you a stable trailer to work with and you don't have to worry about a jack letting go on you.


You can also use a sidewalk or even driveway edgings or curbs if they are high enough. My in-laws pull double axle trailers of all sorts for their business and talk often of doing this. And yes....most all trailer tires are "china bombs."


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a reason that I replaced all of my Chinese Milestars with Maxxis Radials. 23RS tows more smoothly and is more stable going down the road. Mileage may even be up but I would need a working odometer to be able to tell if that were the case







Another "feature" on our 100k+ mi. truck!

-CC


----------

